# Snails for dinner ?



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

did not quarantine a plant properly. Now i have a lot of snails. considering buying a clown loach to eat them. 

Think it would work ?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

what kind of snails? Why do you want to get rid of the snails so badly, the common ones that are hitchhikers don't eat plants.


----------



## CoryOto (Oct 17, 2008)

*Feed 'em!*

Clown loaches can grow big, and they prefer to be in groups, and in a large tank, so you really shouldn't buy just one for snail-duty. 

If you want to get rid of the snails, a simpler solution is, believe it or not, to feed them. Put a piece of blanched zucchini or cucumber in their tank, let them collect on it overnight while they feed, then remove it and them all together. Doing this several times will collect several groups of snails.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

I do not agree to using a fish as a means to eliminate your snails. For your information, snails will not harm anything at all. They prefer to eat dead or decaying parts of the plants. I do not see why they are to be eradicated completely. They are part of the ecosystem after all. Manual removal, lettuce baiting and restricted feeding will certainly work well in controlling their population but not eliminate them altogether.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

I bought a snail but my Betta bit it's eyes off... 

:rip:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

TTTT said:


> I bought a snail but my Betta bit it's eyes off...
> 
> :rip:


How did the snail die? Just from a bite? The eyes should regenerate. If the damage is only to the eyes, then the snail should be able to survive.


----------

